# Anyone know why they discontinued the 24/7 Pro C in 40 cal (stainless)?



## ProxyBoy (Nov 13, 2010)

Basically the title sums it all up.

My wife wants one and local shop seems to be having a hard time finding us one.

Is there a reason why they got rid of it? Any problems?


----------



## jonmerritt (Jan 6, 2012)

They didn't, everybody wants one making them hard to get.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Taurus has discontinued the 24/7 & 24/7 C series and has begun shipping the 24/7 G2 (Generation 2) series. You can still find the 24/7 C's at the Academy Sports & Outdoors stores or if you don't mind purchasing guns online, Bud's Gunshop might still have some of them.


----------

